#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] 九尾狐

## 妖狐玄玉

八度真是太棒了,把資料放在一起比我在yahoo找資料還方便,唯一不爽的就只是
動漫方面的資料較少.......
-----------------------------------------------------------
　　九尾妖狐【簡介】
　　〖九尾狐，中國古代傳說中的奇獸。傳說中,九尾狐乃四腳怪獸，通體上下長有火紅色的絨毛。善變化，蠱惑。幸喜吃人，常用其嬰兒哭泣聲引人來探也。〗　
　　九尾狐出，乃世將大亂之象。
　　【傳說】 
　　白狐之一夜情緣----兼論東夷人的狐仙情節
　　在山東省日照市東港區濤雒鎮南2公裏處的天台山中有一山谷叫女巫谷，谷中流水潺潺，山岩蒼蒼，林木茂密，花香鳥語。在女巫谷的中部有一座積石冢，石上長著厚厚的青苔，鄉人稱之爲女巫墓。女巫墓的下方有一斜躺著的岩石，岩石上有甲骨文石刻，經過千百年的風化，更顯得古老蒼桑。甲骨文被翻譯成現代文字如下：
　　女巫之歌
　　女巫魂兮，靈遊林兮； 守我家兮，老祖屍兮。
　　萬年睡兮，帝俊生兮； 子炅鸷兮，祖羲和兮。
　　行人安兮，神賜福兮。
　　譯成今文如下：
　　我是陰魂未散的女巫，象幽靈在密林中漫步；
　　守衛著昔日的家園，看護著先祖的屍骨。
　　我是沈睡萬年的女巫，出生在帝俊的國度；
　　太昊少昊是我的晚輩，羲和女神是我的祖母。
　　好心的路人放慢腳步，你會得到神靈的祝福。
　　在天台山周邊的村莊裏，有著許多有關女巫谷，女巫墓和九尾狐的傳說。更有如下文字記載：
　　<< 女巫谷奇遇記>>(東海居士）
　　惟扶桑山中，曰女巫之谷有女巫之墓，在東海一隅。每每月落星稀之日，雞不鳴狗不叫之時，可聞谷中聲響：時而人聲鼎沸如鬧市；時而勞作之聲不絕於耳；時而八音之樂悠悠；時而歌舞之聲綿綿。鄉人莫敢近者也。有好事者男，於夜深人靜之時往而窺之。遇一年輕女子，披發長裙，相貌清麗。隨女子拾階而上，但見古木參天，野花遍地；路人衣著簡樸，舉止有禮。谷頂有女子芝蘭之室，曰：神巫雅居。神巫者，氏族部落首領也。遂生情緣。說不盡柔情脈脈，訴不完愛意綿綿，自有族人殷勤服侍。然玉雞一唱東方漸白，女巫戀戀不舍，乃輕歌一曲曰：“上邪，我欲與君相知，長命無絕衰。山無陵，江水爲竭；冬雷震震，夏雨雪，天地合，乃敢與君絕”，又指天爲誓，情定三生方去。男子醒來不見部落與女巫，惟見谷中積石一堆，又見
　　石上詩文，方知是女巫之墓，遂自殉於墓石之下，一點靈犀追隨女巫而去。有道是：問世間究竟情爲何物，直教人如此生死相許？乃記。
　　另一姊妹篇以“白狐”爲題：
　　<<白狐>>(東海居士）
　　惟扶桑山中，曰女巫之谷，有生死輪回之所，在東海一隅。有女巫之魂，或晝啼夜哭，或暗中獨舞。老母責之，巫魂對曰：前世癡男以命相許，欲報不能，已千年矣，癡石猶在，不見癡男，是悲也。老母曰：爾乃九尾白狐轉世，被癡男相救，故有一夜情緣。緣修三世方能同船共渡，情定三生乃得白頭諧老。爾等緣未到，情難續也。巫魂苦求。老母曰：遂爾一願。然癡男已飲忘情水，前情盡棄也，奈何？巫魂曰：但得一聚，心願足矣。是時癡男乃寒窗苦讀一書生，女巫遂化白衣女子前去服侍。備三餐於茅舍，漿衣衫於小溪，磨香墨於書齋，頌詩文於草堂，迎晨曦歌清曲，沐月光而起舞。然書生門第之見，功名心切，全不爲子愛意所動。是年大考，書生一舉奪魁，金榜題名。又雙喜臨門，被招爲驸馬，擇日完婚。洞房花燭之夜白衣女子不期而至，言前世曾受書生恩惠，願爲君獻舞。書生欣然應之。女子深深稽首，禮罷長袖起舞。月光如水，白衣似雪，長發飄飄，如夢如幻。又歌曰：“幽幽女巫，獨處深谷。癡情男子，夜訪雅居。情定三生，海誓山盟。雄雞一唱，頓作虛無。千年等待，萬年孤獨。今世一聚，奴心已足。衣袂飄飄，只爲君舞。今與君訣，靈山卻敘”。舞到深處淒然倒地，化作清風而去。書生大異之，似有所悟然終難記起。有道是：緣是山中高士晶瑩雪，世外仙姝寂寞林；緣是衆裏尋她千百度，那人卻在燈火闌珊處；緣是無可奈何花落去，似曾相識燕歸來；緣是悲歡離合總無情，一任窗前點滴到天明。乃記。
　　後來，白狐的故事在清代蒲松齡的的筆下得到了淋瀝盡致的發揮，成爲了我國以狐仙爲主角的愛情故事的典範。
　　到了上個世紀90年代，貴州一個叫玉镯兒(原名孫紅莺)的奇女子不知經過了什麽樣的心路曆程寫出了“白狐”的歌詞，經過楓林作曲，陳瑞演唱，成爲傳遍大江南北的網絡歌曲。
　　白狐
　　文／玉镯兒
　　我是一只修行千年的狐
　　千年修行 千年孤獨
　　夜深人靜時 可有人聽見我在哭
　　燈火闌珊處 可有人看見我跳舞
　　我是一只等待千年的狐
　　千年等待 千年孤獨
　　滾滾紅塵裏 誰又種下了愛的蠱
　　茫茫人海中 誰又喝下了愛的毒
　　我愛你時 你正一貧如洗寒窗苦讀
　　離開你時 你正金榜題名洞房花燭
　　能不能爲你再跳一支舞
　　我是你千百年前放生的白狐
　　你看衣袂飄飄 衣袂飄飄
　　海誓山盟都化做虛無
　　能不能爲你再跳一支舞
　　只爲你揮別時的那一次回顧
　　你看衣袂飄飄 衣袂飄飄
　　天長地久都化做虛無 
　　“白狐”一經傳播，就得到了歌謎的認可，下面是網上一篇評論文章，歌迷對“白狐”的熱愛可見一斑。
　　我心愛的白狐
　　在一個靜谧的夜裏，第一次聽了《白狐》。很好奇，因爲瓊瑤小說中白吟霜化作的白狐留給我少女時代的憂傷輕靈記憶。更令我驚奇的，是發現歌曲的詞作者玉镯兒(真名孫紅莺)居然是貴州省丹寨縣人時，我知道，我的眼睛和耳朵注定要爲這個女詞人停留。
　　在那樣一個靜谧的夜裏，《白狐》的歌曲尚未響起，《白狐》的歌詞已在小小的歌詞欄裏滾動、流淌。“我是一只修行千年的狐。千年修行，千年孤獨……”孤獨二字刺入眼睑，刺痛了我的神經，白狐那堅貞而看不見絲毫哀怨的眼睛，傳來一種神秘而淡淡的憂傷氣息，讓我的心絲絲顫抖…….狐，一只修行千年的白狐，在玉镯兒的詞作中，變成了血肉豐滿、知冷知暖、敢愛敢恨的精靈，白狐在哭泣和舞蹈中的出場，神秘而詭異，一下子把我帶入了一個人鬼情未了的纏綿境地，所有的故事以及故事之外對人生無常的幽怨，很自然地如潮水般向我湧來，讓我措手不及而又心甘情願。
　　有人說，《白狐》的妙處正在於營造了一種神秘詭異的氛圍之後，並不把我們的審美往虛無中衍生，而是轉到“滾滾紅塵裏”、“茫茫人海中”愛的蠱和毒。還有什麽比這千年的等待更讓人愁腸寸斷，還有什麽比這千年的堅貞更讓人欲訴無言……
　　在我看來，《白狐》的魅力正在於神秘而詭異之外，抒發的仍然是無怨無悔的人間真情。“我愛你時你正一貧如洗寒窗苦讀，離開你時你正金榜題名洞房花燭”，那個曾經海誓山盟的人此刻身在何處？當她在燈火闌珊處長袖舞動的時候，有誰爲她的充滿愛戀和憂傷的回眸而心痛？海誓山盟都化作了虛無，天長地久轉眼成空，誰解其中的無奈和酸楚？滾滾紅塵，茫茫人海，所遇何人？所托何人？所依何人？
　　白狐的前世是九尾白狐。九尾狐在我國最早的百科全書<山海經>裏面有記載：
　　《山海經 南山經》：“青丘之山，有獸焉，其狀如狐而九尾，其音如嬰兒，能食人，食者不蠱”；
　　<山海經 海外東經>：君子君子國在其北，衣冠帶劍，食獸，使二大虎在旁，其人好讓不爭。有薰華草，朝生夕死。一曰在肝榆之屍北。
　　在其北，各有兩首。一曰在君子國北。
　　朝陽之谷，神曰天吳，是爲水伯。在北兩水間。其爲獸也，八首人面，八足八尾，皆青黃。
　　青丘國在其北，其狐四足九尾。一曰在朝陽北。
　　帝命豎亥步，自東極至於西極，五億十選九千八百步。豎亥右手把算，左手指青丘北。一曰禹令豎亥。一曰五億十萬九千八百步。
　　黑齒國在其北，爲人黑，食稻啖蛇，一赤一青，在其旁。一曰在豎亥北，爲人黑首，食稻使蛇，其一蛇赤。
　　下有湯谷。湯谷上有扶桑，十日所浴，在黑齒北。居水中，有大木，九日居下枝，一日居上枝。
　　曆史上東夷人的崇拜狐仙。根據<山海經海外東經地望考證>一文，青丘國，黑齒國，十日國都在東夷人的日照臨沂一帶。商人喜歡九尾狐，豎亥爲商人祖先，也曾在此居住。
　　九尾狐實際上是上古時代“青丘”地區人類的圖騰，《山海經》記載九尾狐有食人的特性，那麽它不能定義爲靈獸，靈獸只有人食它的份，它是不食人的，也有學者認爲，九尾狐能食人只能說明它能威脅敵人，這恰能體現保護神的特性，再結合後來的衍生出來的故事，九尾狐實際上是渴望人類生活的，白狐若想幻化爲人，要經曆千年的修行，傳說狐狸修行一百年才多出一個尾巴，修行千年才長出九尾來，而只有九尾才能幻化爲人類。正是由於東夷人對狐仙的特殊感情，才成就了<聊齋>的獨特成就和蒲松齡的極大成功。
　　由於中國古典神話小說《封神演義》對中國民間的影響非常大，其中的九尾白狐幻化爲妲己，蠱惑纣王，爲害人間，顛覆了殷商的六百年基業，因此國人對九尾狐的印象不怎麽好。實際上，狐妖的形象被巅覆也是近幾百年的事，早期的九尾狐好像並沒那麽壞，甚至是祥瑞的象征，郭璞注《大荒東經》“有青丘之國，有狐九尾”則雲：“太平則出而爲瑞”，又爲祯祥之物；東漢趙晔《吳越春秋•越王無余外傳》記載，禹三十未娶，恐時之暮，失其制度，乃辭雲：‘吾娶也，必有應矣。’乃有九尾白狐，造於禹。禹曰：‘白者吾之服也，其九尾者，王者之證也。塗山之歌曰：綏綏白狐，九尾□□。我家嘉夷，來賓爲王。成家成室，我造彼昌。天人之際，於茲則行。明矣哉！’禹因娶塗山，謂之女嬌。”漢代石刻畫像及磚畫中，常有九尾狐與白兔、蟾蜍、三足烏之屬列於西王母座旁，以示祯祥，九尾狐則象征子孫繁息。
　　在中國、日本和朝鮮半島都有關於九尾狐的傳說。相傳當狐狸精的尾巴是儲存靈氣的地方，當狐狸精吸收了足夠的靈氣，尾巴就會一分爲二，到最終裂變成爲九條尾巴。當狐狸精擁有九條尾巴之後，就會有不死之身。
　　◆在中國與韓國、日本的傳說中，常出現的九尾狐是只有九條尾巴的狐狸。它可以變成豔麗的女人誘惑男人，據說每條尾巴都有不一樣的法力。其實九尾狐並不是指它只有九條尾巴，而是有無數條。據說，當一只狐狸活了超過一千年，它就會變成狐。 
　　◆九尾狐要想變成人，需要吃掉 100 個人類肝髒。有個傳說，當九尾狐爲了第 100 個肝髒要去誘惑一個男人時，如果那個男人向曾經接受他幫助的動物或是鬼求助，就可以把九尾狐擊敗。 
　　◆九尾狐每一百年就會有一個尾巴出現。當九條尾巴齊全的時候，再過 100 年，也就是說九尾狐活了1000 年之後，這個九尾狐就可以變成人。所以，活了1000年的九尾狐是已經吃了 100 個男人的肝髒後而變成的美麗女人。當它吃了第 100 個肝髒後，就可以以人的身份活下去。但是故事裏的九尾狐往往在要吃第 100 個肝髒的時候而失敗。
　　【起源與演化】
　　◆九尾狐和玄狐、白狐等最先出現在原始宗教的圖騰信仰中。《山海經》就記有青丘九尾狐。解讀這些古老記載，九尾狐其實是位於東方或南方的青丘這個地方原始部族的圖騰物，《山海經》說它“能食人”，表明它在威脅敵人、保護本部族安全方面具有神性。又說“食者不蠱”——吃了它的肉可以不受邪氣的侵害，這顯然是與九尾狐圖騰信仰相關的原始巫術，相信九尾狐具有辟邪的魔力。 
　　◆在上古有一個夏族大禹娶塗山族女子的神話，此中牽涉一個神秘物象，便是九尾白狐。據東漢趙晔《吳越春秋·越王無馀外傳》和《藝文類聚》卷九九所引《呂氏春秋》佚文記載，大禹來到塗山——據考在今河南嵩縣，遇見一只九尾白狐，並聽見塗山人唱歌，說“綏綏白狐，龐龐九尾”，如果你在這裏“成家成室”，就會子孫昌盛，於是大禹便娶了塗山氏的女孩子，叫做女嬌。由於神話記載得很晚，明顯加進後世思想文化觀念，如果恢複其本來面貌，便是大禹在塗山娶了九尾白狐做妻子。這個人獸婚配神話背後所隱藏的文化意義，乃是塗山氏是一個以九尾狐爲圖騰物的部族，九尾白狐被塗山氏當作自己的祖先。由於九尾狐有這麽一件很風光的事情，所以後代的狐狸精們總喜歡驕傲地說自己是塗山後裔，炫耀血統的高貴。 
　　◆漢代盛行符命思想，於是本爲圖騰神的九尾狐也被符命化了，成爲祥瑞的神秘象征符號。 
　　◆在中國狐文化史上，狐的一件倒黴事也是發生在漢代，就是被妖精化，在“物老爲怪”的思想作用之下，普普通通隨處可見的狐狸不比龍鳳麒麟，是很難保住它的神聖地位的。盡管在唐代流行狐神、天狐崇拜，但那已經是妖神了，既然是妖神就不像正神那般正經，不免胡作非爲，就像沒成正果之前的孫猴子一樣。不過在唐代人的觀念裏，最厲害的天狐——九尾天狐卻仍保持著正派風範。可惜九尾狐的光榮史終究是要結束的，只不過因爲它神通最大比別的狐結束得晚一些，也正因爲它神通最大，當它被妖精化後也就成爲妖性最大的狐狸精了。 
　　◆九尾狐最晚在北宋初期已被妖化了。田況《儒林公議》說宋真宗時陳彭年爲人奸猾，善於“媚惑”皇帝，所以“時人目爲九尾狐”，可見九尾狐在人們心目中已經不是什麽瑞狐、神狐，變成壞東西。而也在這個時期，中國遠古史上一個著名女人被說成是九尾狐，而且傳到日本，這便是商纣王的妃子妲己。日本《本朝繼文粹》卷一一收有一篇江大府卿寫的《狐媚記》，其中說“殷之妲己爲九尾狐”。《狐媚記》記日本康和三年（1101年）事，相當於宋徽宗時期，可見在此前中國已經有這種說法了。其實唐代白居易在《古冢狐》中已經把“能喪人家覆人國”的妲己和周幽王的妃子褒姒比作狐妖，當九尾狐變成妖精時，妲己這個用美色把纣王迷惑得亡國喪身的王妃被說成是九尾狐精，實在是順理成章的事情。 
　　◆妲己成了九尾狐狸精，真可說是超級狐妖的完美結合。在小說中的描寫，則是由元代講史話本《武王伐纣書》開了頭，再由明代長篇章回小說《封神演義》廣而大之。 
　　◆在《武王伐纣書》中，吸盡妲己魂魄元氣骨髓而借其空皮囊化形爲妲己的是只“九尾金毛狐子”。妲己的結局是在武王克殷後被姜太公用降妖鏡逼住現出原形，然後把她裝進袋子用木碓搗死。之所以費了這麽多周折，原來是因爲行刑的劊子手讓她那“千妖百媚妖眼”撩撥得下不了手。 
　　◆《封神演義》在《武王伐纣書》基礎上對千年九尾狐狸精妲己的妖媚之性大加發揮，寫了她做的許多壞事。相反商纣王“才兼文武”並不那麽壞，而且外有忠臣良將，內有賢後淑妃，本來江山穩固得很，都是這個千年九尾狐狸精帶著九頭雉雞精和玉石琵琶精把他迷惑得失去“真性”。有趣的是妲己被斬時也有一段媚人的描寫，比《武王伐纣書》更爲生動細致。小說極力渲染她如何如何“嬌滴滴”地把行刑軍士迷得“軟癡癡攤作一堆”，最後還是姜子牙用寶貝葫蘆取了她的首級。《封神演義》的九尾狐狸精妲己形象，把古來關於淫婦型狐妖媚人的觀念推向極致，把狐妖之最的九尾狐觀念推向極致，也把女色禁忌觀念和“從來女色多亡國”的女禍觀念推向極致。 
　　◆ 此後還有一些小說寫到九尾狐，比如清代通俗小說《狐狸緣》中的玉面仙姑便是九尾玉面玄狐精，最後被呂洞賓收服，割掉她八條尾巴。晚清小說《九尾狐》不是寫狐妖而是寫妓女——妓女胡寶玉綽號九尾狐。小說說九尾狐最淫最媚，“比尋常之狐尤爲厲害”，所以拿來比胡寶玉這“一個極淫蕩的娼妓”。清代流行狐妓一體的觀念，妓就是狐，最壞的妓當然是九尾狐。 
　　◆從九尾狐塗山女到九尾狐妲己，九尾狐的神聖和光榮徹底喪失了，九尾狐成爲最淫最媚最壞的女人的象征。當《金瓶梅》中西門慶的大老婆吳月娘罵小老婆潘金蓮是“九條尾的狐狸精”時，你會知道這是多麽刻毒的咒罵了。
[編輯本段]【曆史記載】
　　
　　◆漢時石刻像及磚畫中，常有九尾狐與白兔，蟾蜍、三足烏之屬並刻於西王母座旁，以示祯祥。
　　◆九尾狐象征子孫繁息，亦禹娶於塗山氏之女的遺意。後世反其意，以“食人”之九尾狐爲妖，六朝時李邏注《千字文》“周伐殷湯”，已謂妲己爲九尾狐，明人小說《封神榜》則更發揮其說，因而乃成爲妖媚工讒的女子主詈稱。
　　◆《山海經.南山經》：“[青丘之山]有獸焉，其狀如狐而九尾，其音如嬰兒，能食人，食者不蠱。”郭璞注：“即九尾狐。”
　　◆漢趙晔《吳越春秋.越王無余外傳》：“禹三十未娶，恐時之暮，失其制度，乃辭雲：‘吾娶也，必有應矣。’乃有九尾白狐，造於禹。禹曰：‘白者吾之服也，其九尾者，王者之證也。塗山之歌曰：綏綏白狐，九尾龍龍。我家嘉夷，來賓爲王。成家成室，我造彼昌。天人之際，於茲則行。明矣哉！’禹因娶塗山，謂之女嬌。”
　　◆宋趙令疇《侯鲭錄》卷八：“錢塘一官妓，性善媚惑，人號曰九尾野狐。” 
　　◆九尾狐，最早是出現在《山海經》。“青丘之山，有獸焉，其狀如狐而九尾，其音如嬰兒，能食人，食者不蠱。”（《山海經·南山經》），“青丘國在其北，其狐四足九尾。”《山海經·海外東經》。狐，在中國傳統文化中，一直是一個亦正亦邪的形象（按照正規說法，狐，狸是兩種動物，只是人們叫習慣了，統稱狐狸，而只有狐有仙氣，狸似乎只是是俗物）。《山海經》中的九尾狐，乃是一個能“食人”的妖獸。到後來的漢代石刻畫像及磚畫中，常有九尾狐與白兔、蟾蜍、三足烏之屬列於西王母座旁，以示祯祥，九尾狐則象征子孫繁息（見《白虎通德論·封禅篇》）。“食人”之傳漸隱，“爲瑞”之說漸漸出現。但同樣是東漢的《說文解字》中，解狐爲“祆獸也，鬼所乘之”。可見，狐有靈氣（妖氣），在數千年前，已是公認。再到後來的唐宋時期，狐已經被人設廟參拜，而且十分流行。唐朝張鷟《朝野佥載》說﹕“唐初以來，百姓多事狐神，…當時有諺曰﹕無狐魅，不成村。”而到了明清，狐的形象就更加豐富了。九尾狐中最著名的妲己形象，就是在那時出現的（《封神演義》），而《聊齋志異》、《閱微草堂筆記》中，狐仙、狐妖的故事更是舉不勝舉。“妖媚”、“邪氣”、“仙靈”、“神秘”、“狡猾”，可以說是中國人想到“狐”後最明顯的感覺。
　　◆《山海經·南山經》：“青丘之山……有獸焉，其狀如狐而九尾，其音如嬰兒，能食人。食者不蠱。”郭璞注《大荒東經》“有青丘之國，有狐九尾”則雲：“太平則出而爲瑞”，又爲祯祥之物。漢趙晔《吳越春秋·越王無余外傳》雲：“禹三十未娶，恐時之暮，失其制度，乃辭雲：‘吾娶也，必有應矣。’乃有九尾白狐，造於禹。禹曰：‘白者吾之服也，其九尾者，王者之證也。塗山之歌曰：綏綏白狐，九尾厖厖。我家嘉夷，來賓爲王。成家成室，我造彼昌。天人之際，於茲則行。明矣哉！’禹因娶塗山，謂之女嬌。”此即郭注所謂“爲瑞”之意。考漢代石刻畫像及磚畫中，常有九尾狐與白兔、蟾蜍、三足烏之屬並列於西王母座旁，以示祯祥。九尾狐象征子孫繁息（見《白虎通·封禅篇》），亦禹娶塗山神話之遺意。“食人”之說漸隱，“爲瑞”之說終張。又六朝時人李邏注《千字文》“周伐殷湯”，說妲己爲九尾狐。《封神演義》也以妲己爲九尾狐精，當源於此。
　　◆《魏書·志第十八·靈征八下》當中記載道，在各地現身的異獸裏，狐狸占據了很大篇幅，這是某種瑞祥的征象麽？似乎有些讓人不解。在白狐、黑狐、五色狗的交錯身影裏，僅從“肅宗正光二年三月”開始，計有：“南青州獻白狐二；三年六月，平陽郡獻白狐；八月，光州獻九尾狐；四年五月，平陽郡獻白狐；孝靜天平四年四月，西兖州獻白狐；七月，光州獻九尾狐”等等記載。到了元象元年四月以後，九尾狐好似集體行動一樣，突然密集地從人們的視線裏穿行：“光州獻九尾狐；二年二月，光州獻九尾狐；興和三年五月，司州獻九尾狐。”這麽多“獻寶”的案例，動機不外乎是以此來佐證皇恩浩蕩並獲得宮廷的賞賜，九尾狐不幸再一次成爲了體制的晴雨表。對此，還是北周皇帝睿智一些。 《北史·周本紀下第十》記載道：甲子，鄭州獻九尾狐，皮肉銷盡，骨體猶具。帝曰：“瑞應之來，必昭有德。若使五品時序，州海和平，家識孝慈，乃能致此。今無其時，恐非實錄。”乃令焚之。
　　◆按照正史的深意，這一個案進一步反映了皇帝的實事求是作風。只是，焚燒之後的九尾狐，屍骨不存，但媚術已然深入人心了，因爲“秉筆直書”的史官，這一條記載必然令龍顔大悅。看來，即使仙道、床榻秘術，也沒能逃脫宮廷的密切關注啊。
　　【名聲】
　　◆九尾狐的名聲之所以出現道德背反，還是緣自它過於漂亮，木秀於林，風必摧之；行高於人，衆必非之。這固然不是漂亮外貌的罪過，但引導漂亮走向的內在媚術，即使在幻影中也在不懈工作。這種媚術可以脫離皮囊的束縛，像風一樣刺肌砭髓，令人中谶。想想我們見到一個尤物後的感覺吧，她（他）一直活在你的骨頭裏，其狀庶幾近之。
　　【出沒時的特征】
　　◆九尾狐出沒時有一個特征，是會有沙沙聲，像是雞毛撢子擦過紫檀木桌面的聲音。因爲狐狸練成人形，最難修煉的，就是狐狸尾巴！尾巴有九條，既顯示了它狐媚的深厚功底，又暗示了它向人類借助陽氣時的困難，因爲尾巴的繁複很容易使其露出馬腳。因此，其尾巴的構造恰恰符合古文化的辯證法：能力越高，麻煩就越多。
　　【祖先】
　　◆有學者指出，九尾狐可能是赤狐中的華南亞種，因爲此狐的尾巴蓬大如九尾，因爲可以參照大靈貓的異名——九節狸、小熊貓的異名——九節狼來印證，故而九尾狐可能是九節尾狐的省寫。這種考證在濕氣彌漫的狐狸之路上是毫無必要的，近似用水平儀去校正“大漠孤煙直”的真僞。
　　【習性】
　　◆九尾狐在仙界是極稀罕的種族，很少過群居生活，喜好隱蔽於山谷，一般分散在仙界各層，許多人終其一生甚至連妖狐的面也未曾見著。盛傳妖狐具絕世之容姿，蓋世之智能，而妖狐的皮毛更是珍品中的極品，其中享譽最高的又屬九尾狐狸。只出沒於高山嚴寒地帶，一般小妖狐誕下一百年後既可化爲人形，無一不是絕貌傾城。九尾狐的皮毛爲淡若無色的淡白，眼瞳爲血的深紅，但誰沒見過銀白色的九尾狐，那如月華般清濯明淨的銀色，皎潔出塵，這種皮毛，只能是貴婦脖子上的銀狐圍巾。

----------

